# What I found walleye fishing.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Was out at Fort Meigs on the Maumee last week. Usually I'll snag up others jigs and fireline. But that day I pulled up something unique-a yellow wooly bugger with red barbell eyes, in near perfect condition. The hook was still somewhat sharp.







[/IMG]


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

nice catch. I was steelhead fishing last week and I had one get away and when I brought my line in a had an eggs pattern fly on my fly. I must of snaged it out of his mouth.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

just about every time i catch a steelie =,witch isnt often, i get a hook or fly in its mouth


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Let me throw this at you! A friend told me that a guy came down to mosquito dam last week with a fly rod and started to fish next to him. He had an olive looking streamer with about a nine foot rod. He caught his limit of walleye in less that 1-1/2 hours. Go figure!


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

It's pretty easy to come up with something that will take saugeyes and walleyes. Chartruese, yellow and sometimes white short-tailed bead-head or cone-head streamers can come real close to those jig head and short plastic worm rigs.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

When the walleye start to hit the Erie shorelines (now thru the end of the month and beyond) at night, try throwing flies instead of crankbaits if fishing an area without a large crowd. This is an opportunity to catch a 10lb+ walleye on a fly rod -- something not many have done.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, several of my friends have been trying toget me to go to the Maumee Run for the last several years with the flyrod, they stake a claim and everyone stays away from them in the beginning, then when they start catching fish they always get "Pay Laked" so they just move to where these folks came from and start catching more, it is always the same story, they are really good fisherman and that makes all the difference in the world most of the time. Yup, Chartreuse/yellow or white Buggers is pretty much all they use on sinking lines. And they loose a ton of flies every year but they have a blast and then it really torks off the folks around them when they release em all  These guys love to rub the salt in the wounds..... 

Salmonid


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear walley on the fly is becoming popular up in Canada. I Know of one guy who used to fish at night for eyes on the French River in Ontario about 15 years ago. He used long streamers like a bunny bug or simular pike flies. I saw him at the sports show and he says he is still catching them and some clients are now getting in on the action. S


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i thought they were hard to catch them on flys.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I had an interetsting incounter while steelhead fishing also. I caught a bobber, which had a jig on it. But heres the catch, there was a steelhead on the jig!
I thought it was funny


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

peple of the perch said:


> i thought they were hard to catch them on flys.


Hard to do when the fish are deep. Hmmm... down-rigger on a fly rig?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Last fall I got several walleyes and some pike while drift-casting from a canoe on the Ottawa River, the walleyes were all about 18" so nothing big and the pike were between 2-4lbs but I lost a PIG, also had a couple of smaller smallies in the 1-2 lb range, really fun, all on Chartreuse and white #2 clousers. If it swims and eats, it will take a fly!!! Only freshwater exception might be a paddlefish ( Plankton eater) 
Can anyone think of any others ??
Salmonid


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

quick question on the setup, just sinking line with the bugger no other weight?


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

That would depend on the current. You might need a bead or cone head on the bugger to get it down to where it needs to be.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Salmonid 
I agree that if it swims, it can be caught on a fly! I'm working on tying a plankton imitation that will work on paddlefish!


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Brasky - 
You can also buy sinking leaders, in a variety from slow sinking for slower currents, to fast or ultra fast sinking for swifter, deeper currents. Cabelas sells them for about $6.


----------

